# Is this a Pumice Stone? it Floats~



## skoorbza (Jun 8, 2008)

That does appear to be pumice. Can't tell you for sure without a mineral analysis!  I don't know of any way to sink pumice other than to artificially weigh it down.


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanx i am starting my planted tank soon and im getting all ready. Any suggestions for a small moss to grow on that pumice it actually pretty big about 6x4x3.5in


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

some pumice is dense enough to sink, but unfortunately, your's is not. I had the same problem with a large floating stone. I eneded up burying the sides and endges on the top with sand. Hasn't moved yet.

I think any moss will attach to it as long as you tie it down first.


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

This one is vary vary buoyant i think i will have to attach it to something or drill a hole threw it an put a heavy weight inside. no way sand will hold this sucka down..

I was thinking of a vary fine moss,,, i think ill just have to look at some difrent moss types and find what i like.


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

spinycheek whats that flower in ur avatar btw?


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Some kind of Orchid I found in Hawaii. Not exactly sure what species.


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

so not an aquatic plant lol damn


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a large piece of pumice in my tank. I did the vinegar test on it and it was ok. Mine did not sink so I got a small piece of slate from the LFS and used epoxy to glue them together. Then I cover the thin piece of slate with my substrate. I did not want the pumice to fall if I was in there cleaning or something. It is also easy to drill holes or in my case a big hole to swim through. I have plants that don't like there roots buried stuck in some holes I drilled for them on the side.


----------

